# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  نحوه کامپایل سورس با command line

## omid_student

سلام خسته نباشید
فرض کنید من یه کتابی با Java ME درست کردم و خروجی رو هم به صورت jar میگیرم
ایا امکانش هست با command line این کار رو بکنم
الان یه کتابی رو extract کردم ینی فایل jar رو پسوندشو به rar کردم و دوباره jar کردم مشکلی نداشت ولی اینطوری نمیخوام
میخوام با دستور باشه
کدش چی هست که من پوشه کتاب رو تبدیل به jar کنم

----------

